# Afew DWA photos



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Puff adder, green mamba, coral snake ....


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Puffy


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

cool, yours?


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Nah a mates,,,I love looking at them, taking pics of them... Have held the corals...mite get some of those...Got so much respect for venomous, but hav bad memory, so dont think that goes with venomous snakes!!! That puff adder is the maddest snake, how quick it strikes!!! I hav seen it eat a couple times....the poision kicks in so quick!!! I also saw some black mambas, not my mates, they come straight out there hides and look straight at u!!!.... not a f wud i ever get near one.., i got told it can strike u from 3 metres away dead in the chest, its highly aggressive, and can stand up straight 2 - 3 metres, look u dead in the face!!! Didnt hav my cam with me...next time...


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

*Nambi coral snake*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I like those little coral cobras, they stay tiny dont they


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Yip, I think they only reach about 45 cm..
I'm really thinkin bout getting a couple pairs of these coral snakes..


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

nicel ot, but when you said corals i was rather hoping for Micrurus sp.!


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

*Some of my Backtail rattlesnakes*


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome pics man, keep em coming!!!


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

do u have more pics of the coral snake it looks amazing?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

xxsassyminxxx said:


> do u have more pics of the coral snake it looks amazing?











Eating an albino WDB rattlesnake(stillborn)
















I think you may have already seen these.


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

wow, that is a nice snake, never seen it before!!!


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

love the colouration absolutely stunning! cheers!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Wills reptiles said:


> Nah a mates,,,I love looking at them, taking pics of them... Have held the corals...mite get some of those...Got so much respect for venomous, but hav bad memory, so dont think that goes with venomous snakes!!! That puff adder is the maddest snake, how quick it strikes!!! I hav seen it eat a couple times....the poision kicks in so quick!!! I also saw some black mambas, not my mates, they come straight out there hides and look straight at u!!!.... not a f wud i ever get near one.., i got told it can strike u from 3 metres away dead in the chest, its highly aggressive, and can stand up straight 2 - 3 metres, look u dead in the face!!! Didnt hav my cam with me...next time...


 
Dearie me...................pub tales or what??? Mambas can strike approximately 1/3 of their body length, which would make that particular mamba 9m long!!! Again, they can lift the front third of their body off the floor which would make the particular mamba looking you in the eye between 6 and 9m long (18 -27ft)

Stop taking the non-prescription medicines!


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Are u talking about a green mamba or a black mamba!!!!
I got told that info from the guide...the mambas were 3.5m long.. 
I thought she might be talking the truth since both the guys working there had been bitten!!!And both ended up in hospital, in a coma..The following paragraph is off the net!!!sorry mate think u abit confused!!!

"
On alert, as when hunting or threatened, mambas travel with a third of their bodies raised off the ground, so that a sudden confrontation can instantly put the snake head-high to a human. A bite to the face or torso or a direct hit into a vein or artery can bring death from paralysis within 20 minutes." 

No pub tails mate!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought polylepis were around 9-10ft which would be just over 3 metres, someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

carpy said:


> nicel ot, but when you said corals i was rather hoping for Micrurus sp.!


you dont see many of them around, although Dan was selling one not long back, he posted some pics over on venom room.


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, that is the right size, I mentioned that just above ur post 3.5m..
I know there hav been sightings of over 4m but not common sightings...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that would mean with 1/3rd their bodies off of the ground an average mamba would stand at just over 3ft


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Yip,
Thats wen its hunting...wen its in motion, its 3 foot off the ground!
If it comes across danger such as us, it will lift up to 6 feet easy!!!
Look u dead in the eye!!!lol...i wud reach behind me grab the dung and throw it at the mamba if i was in this situation!!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Wills reptiles said:


> Are u talking about a green mamba or a black mamba!!!!
> I got told that info from the guide...the mambas were 3.5m long..
> I thought she might be talking the truth since both the guys working there had been bitten!!!And both ended up in hospital, in a coma..The following paragraph is off the net!!!sorry mate think u abit confused!!!
> 
> ...


_D polylepis_ has been recorded at a maximum length of 4m, which means 1.33m off the ground in defensive pose, are we talking head high to an Oompa Loompa? Just 'cos it's on the net, don't make it true......... as for what guides say, their job is to sex it up a bit for the paying tourists.
It's not me that's confused dude :whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> are we talking head high to an oompa loompa?


L
M
F
A
O

:notworthy:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

easy now people snakes scare the bejesus out of me so found this quite scary i aint an oompa lumpa i stand 6'1" and 1.5m is throat height lol where can i go see one of these things i have a rather annoying mrs on the go at the moment and sounds like she needs to be in with one she is only 5'4" lol here snakey snakey :lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

London Zoo Reptile house has a pair in a viv as soon as you walk in the door. They are still impressive snakes, even when all the mythology is stripped away.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> They are still impressive snakes,


Aint wrong there mate, i think blacks have to be my fave

followed closly by Eastern Greens


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Jamesons are my favourites


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Jamesons are my favourites


They are amazing looking animals... but i dont know why i just prefer the easterns :blush:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Wills reptiles said:


>


Blood gorgeous snake, Aspidelaps lubricus infuscatus is one of the snakes I'd like to add to my collection when I get a DWA licence.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ScottGB said:


> Blood gorgeous snake, Aspidelaps lubricus infuscatus is one of the snakes I'd like to add to my collection when I get a DWA licence.



They are extremly sexy, i prefer lubricus lubricus personally


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> They are extremly sexy, i prefer lubricus lubricus personally


Is that the one that even redder?????


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

SiUK said:


> you dont see many of them around, although Dan was selling one not long back, he posted some pics over on venom room.


i wont be getting al icence any time soon but they are very far up the list of snakes i would get


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

*Black mamba caught by a mate, and relocated.*


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

do black mambas make good first snakes?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Ceratophrys said:


> do black mambas make good first snakes?


catagorically no, they dont make good captives full stop, not unless you are an expert handler.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ceratophrys said:


> do black mambas make good first snakes?


If you want a tag in the face yep


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Nice collection fella !!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SiUK said:


> catagorically no, they dont make good captives full stop, not unless you are an expert handler.


My wife and I did a photoshoot with a black mamba once.............shit that was a good way to lose weight!!!!!!!!!!!

who was watching who??????????????:evil:


----------

